# Chemical Guys Microfibre Wash



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Hi guys

Any idea when this will be back in stock, as I need to order a bottle, along with some Gummi Pflege...

Also, any chance of getting the 1 US gallon pack of Microfibre wash?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi, there is every chance. I just need to get some confirmed pricing. 

Bear with me and all will be revealed 

Johnny


----------

